
Kicking Off the New Year with New Droplet Plans - sashk
https://blog.digitalocean.com/new-droplet-plans/
======
cuchoi
TL;DR: They doubled the RAM and increased the SSD storage in all their plans,
and added a flexible $15/month plan, and a $240/month and $960/month plans.

If you already had an account at DO you have to resize the droplet yourself.
It won't be done automatically "In order to avoid impact on current
applications".

------
susam
If we consider the smallest droplet size, Digital Ocean now offers 1 GB RAM/25
GB SSD for $5/mo as opposed to 512 GB RAM/20 GB SSD that it used to offer
earlier at the same price.

Linode, however, has been providing a 1 GB RAM/20 GB SSD plan for $5/mo for
about a year now.

The new Digital Ocean plans puts its pricing at par with that of Linode. In
fact, Digital Ocean is a little bit cheaper than Linode now if you care about
the additional 5 GB SSD storage.

------
riffic
This seems like a way to get customers to self-migrate droplets off of
hypervisors vulnerable to meltdown/spectre

------
jason_slack
I found this interesting: "Coming Soon: Per-Second Billing"

Spinning up instances for short tasks could be beneficial.

------
Elect2
Good news. Seems they have removed "high-memory droplets"

